# Swelling infront of teats



## Trapeze (Jun 6, 2014)

Hopefully I'm not posting this in the wrong place here..

I have a 4 year old mare that was supposedly bred. I say that as her progesterone levels say pregnant, but when we did an external ultrasound at 9 months nothing could be seen though the vet said it's possible the foal is either very small or too high up for the ultrasound to catch from its position. I chose not to do an internal ultrasound due to the risks.

She would be 9.5 months along now. Her belly has gotten a little larger but she also has started on grass and is hoovering her hay. But a few days ago she has started to have some swelling infront of her teats. She's not bagging up or any swelling there, it's simple an edema infront.

Is this a sign of pregnancy or something else? Mare is maiden and 37.75" and the stallion was 32" and lighter.

The vet recommended waiting until mid to end June to see if there's been a dramatic change (if she's pregnant she'd be due 2nd to 3rd week of July).

Thoughts?

Recent picture of mare and swelling:


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2014)

Mares can start showing the beginnings of an udder some 4-6 weeks before foaling (usually nearer the 4 weeks than the 6) but before this happens, many mares will get an edema swelling just in front of the udder. From your pictures and her dates, I would say that you will be seeing a baby later in July. Congratulations!


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2014)

As a maiden, these ladies can carry that baby up high and tight. I'm with Anna, I think you've now seen the beginnings of her steps to start her udder.

I hope you will join us on the Mare/Foal forum here on LB, so we can watch and wait with you, and see more of this pretty lady!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 6, 2014)

My mare has these, but its just fat deposits as she had them when she was 100% not pregnant.


----------



## Trapeze (Jun 6, 2014)

How chunky was your mare?

Is this a fat pocket that comes with being incredibly overweight like cresty neck or.other lumpiness?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes they can get fat deposits there, but as your pretty little girl is not overweight, I doubt that her edema is there as a fat deposit.

And as Diane said, please do come and join us on the Mare and foal Watchers forum here.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 6, 2014)

Your mare looks in good weight AND she's a maiden, so my thought is this is the normal progression of pregnancy. You may be lucky that she develops textbook style. Maiden mares often carry their foals higher because their stomach muscles aren't stretched from previous pregnancies, and they often won't show a real bag until just before birthing....some will even wait til immediately AFTER.

Get her used to having her bag being checked and also when she's eating feel her sides for movement/kicks. She's far enough along that you should be able to feel things happening.


----------



## Trapeze (Jun 7, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed for textbook all the way through!

She's great about being handled and touched, and actually loves getting her teats cleaned.

The edema is still there, hasn't changed, but there's a very slight change to the udders and seems to be a lump/squishiness on one side/teat. Should I be worried or is this again simple progression?

This is my first foal so I have been doing a lot of googling, but unfortunately when you do that you end up running into a lot of conflicting answers!

And absolutely for sure I'll be joining the mare/foal section, I have been doing a lot of lurking.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 7, 2014)

The best time to feel for kicking and fluttering is while she is eating. If you will place your hand directly on her belly in front of that edema you might feel some movement.


----------



## Danielleee (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah I say pregnant. Couldnt be fat deposits cause shes not fat lol. Keep an eye on that udder. Move over to the mare and foal section if you haven't and post there the aunties will help you out so much! Good luck if there is a baby that everything goes good and you get a healthy baby on the ground in a month or so


----------



## Trapeze (Jun 7, 2014)

We're getting some filling in the udders! Nothing dramatic, but noticeable.


----------

